# Handschuhe mit gelpolsterung oder lieber ohne



## Hacky 2003 (23. März 2013)

Hallo Forengemeinde
Stehe vor der Frage ob ich mir Handschuhe mit Gelpolsterung oder ohne zulegen soll,im Moment fahre ich mit dem Roeckl Moleno durch die Gegend
der solangsam den Geist aufgibt, nun wollte ich mal euere Meinung hören ob es mit oder ohne bessere Lenkkontrolle gibt, ich tendiere zum Nachfolger des Moleno den Montefino bin mir halt etwas unschlüssig, wüsste auch gerne ob es noch andere Handschuhe mit Gelpolsterung gibt da ich in dieser Beziehung nur Roeckl kenne,habe mir auch schonmal den
Minden anprobiert der mir sehr gut gefallen würde,hat halt keine Gelpolsterung,so nun genug geschrieben bin mal auf euere Vorschläge gespannt.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2013)

Wozu braucht man gelpolsterung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (24. März 2013)

Hallo
Ich denke dass es noch zusätzlich das Handgelenk etwas schont oder sehe ich das falsch, zumal ich gerne vergesse die Gabel zu entsperren wenn ich berab fahre.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## R.C. (24. März 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> zumal ich gerne vergesse die Gabel zu entsperren wenn ich berab fahre.




Ich kaufe mir auch immer Autos mit hoeherem Drehmonent, damit ich leichter vom Parkplatz wegkomme wenn ich mal wieder vergesse die Handbremse zu loesen.

Mehr Kontrolle gibt's ohne Polster.


----------



## Al_Gebra (24. März 2013)

Weniger Gelenkprobleme hat man aber mit Gelpolster. Gilt zumindest für mich...allerdings bin ich vorgeschädigt (Sehnenscheidenentzündung, Carpal-Tunnel, usw.). Ich habe die Chiba BioXCell Pro, gibt's z.B. bei bike24 für 25 .


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. März 2013)

lange oder kurze finger?


----------



## Hacky 2003 (24. März 2013)

Hallo
Danke der Nachfrage: Mein Fehler, habe es vegessen zuschreiben dass ich nur Langfingerhandschuhe suche.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## xyzHero (24. März 2013)

Ich kann den Spezialized Radiator empfehlen. 
Der Handschuh hat auch Gelpolster welche aber nicht zu dick auftragen. Sie sind angenehm belüftet und halten bei meinem Kollegen schon 2 Jahre.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## tillibebek (24. März 2013)

Ich habe welche von Decathlon fÃ¼r 20â¬ und die sind super. FÃ¼r die heiÃen Tage auch weche von Asos fÃ¼r 39â¬... Gelpolster bringen schon was.


----------



## xyzHero (24. März 2013)

Von Decathlon hatte ich auch welche, da hat mich aber gestört, dass Sie keinen Klettverschluss hatten. Sind daher öfter mal verrutscht.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Hacky 2003 (24. März 2013)

Hallo
Danke schonmal für euere Vorschläge,ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar dazu.
von Decahtlon sagt mir jetzt keiner zu,der Spezialized Radiator schon eher, vielleicht kann mir jemand was zum Giro XEN sagen,es sind aber auch noch andere Vorschläge willkommen.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. März 2013)

radiator wär auch mein tipp, seit 2 jahren zufrieden


----------



## wholeStepDown (25. März 2013)

Ich hatte früher auch mal gepolsterte Specialized, fahre nun aber seit Jahren ungepolsterte (661, POC usw) - fühlt sich für mich viel besser an.

Meine Meinung zum Thema gepolsterte Handschuhe: Beim Radeln sowie beim Krafttraining super, um "schlechte Technik" etwas kompensieren zu können ;-).


----------



## Maas89 (30. März 2013)

Also ich hab im Sommer ungepolsterte Oneil und im Winter Roeckl Windstopper mit Gelpolster. Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen das ich ein Handschuh bevorzuge weil er gepolstert ist. Die Polsterung war auch nicht ausschlaggebend für den Kauf. 

Die Rückmeldung vom Bike ist ohne Polster schon besser zu spüren aber so einen großen Unterschied macht es auch wieder nicht. Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren und für dich selbst entscheiden, jeder hat so seine Vorlieben


----------



## Yeti666 (30. März 2013)

Spezialized Radiator, die gepolsterten Stellen tragen kaum auf und dadurch trägt sich der Handschuh sehr gut!


----------



## MucPaul (2. April 2013)

Ohne Polsterung gehst Du bei XC und Marathon komplett ein. Da schlafen bei wenigen Kilometern die Hände ein, weil permanent statischer Druck auf dem Nerv ist.

Bei Downhill etc. passiert das nicht, weil Du doch die Haltung ständig änderst und den Ulnar Nerv nicht abklemmst. Da ist Dein Gewicht ja auch nicht permanent auf den Handflächen und Gel ist ziemlich überflüssig.

Mein Erfahrung.


----------



## urmel511 (2. April 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ohne Polsterung gehst Du bei XC und Marathon komplett ein. Da schlafen bei wenigen Kilometern die Hände ein, weil permanent statischer Druck auf dem Nerv ist.



Das einzige was mir mit dem Problem beim Ulnarnerv und Karpaltunnel geholfen hat, nachdem ich von Ergon und Konsorten alle Ergo Griffe in sämtlichen Preisklassen durchhatte ist der SQlab 711 SY.

Seither fahre ich endlich komplett schmerzfrei und auch ohne Handschuhe. Mag nicht der hübscheste und leichteste Griff sein, aber er ist perfekt und schafft das, was Ergon nie hinbekommen hat.

Ich habe ihn in M genommen, da ich beim messen haargenau zwischen S und M lag. S war dann doch zu "dünn".

http://www.sq-lab.com/produkte/lenkergriffe/sqlab-711-sy-lenker-griff-fahrrad.html#.UVr__1f6JfY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (2. April 2013)

urmel511 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir mit dem Problem beim Ulnarnerv und Karpaltunnel geholfen hat, nachdem ich von Ergon und Konsorten alle Ergo Griffe in sämtlichen Preisklassen durchhatte ist der SQlab 711 SY.
> 
> Seither fahre ich endlich komplett schmerzfrei und auch ohne Handschuhe. Mag nicht der hübscheste und leichteste Griff sein, aber er ist perfekt und schafft das, was Ergon nie hinbekommen hat.
> 
> ...



Hallo Urmel
Wie groß sind deine Hände (Handschuhgrösse) möchte morgen mal die Griffe von dir bei meinem Händler anprobieren ,weis aber nicht ob er auch ausmessen kann.Habe zwar keine allzu grosse Probleme mit Schmerzen im Handgelenk beim Normalen Tourenfahren greife halt auch oft um beim Berghochfahren, wo es halt zwickt und weh tut ist beim Singletrail fahren bei grösseren Schlägen,meine Handschuhe mit Gelpolsterung habe ich schon seit ich bike und wollte halt mal wissen wie die Forengemeinde zu gepolsterten Handschuhe steht,bin zur Erkenntnis gelangt dass ich mir auf jeden Fall wieder gelgepolsterte hole weis nur noch nicht welche. Warte noch auf Vorschläge der Forengemeinde.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## urmel511 (2. April 2013)

Habe als Handschuhgröße 8, normale Frauenhand halt . 

Hier kannst Du Dir die SQ Lab Schablone laden und ausdrucken.
http://www.sq-lab.com/sqlabor/ergon...sse-griffschablone-grip-fit.html#.UVsShlf6JfY 

Ich hatte bei meiner Messung genau auf der 12 mit der Daumenbeuge gelegen, also exakt zwischen den S und den M Griffen. SQ Lab geht halt nicht nach der Handschuhgröße. Die M Griffe waren für mich dann doch griffiger und besser zu umfassen.

Die Form ist zwar anfangs etwas ungewohnt, weil halt nicht rund, aber ich habe mittlerweile meine beiden Bikes damit ausgestattet. 

Gruß
Sandee


----------



## Hacky 2003 (2. April 2013)

urmel511 schrieb:


> Habe als Handschuhgröße 8, normale Frauenhand halt .
> 
> Hier kannst Du Dir die SQ Lab Schablone laden und ausdrucken.
> http://www.sq-lab.com/sqlabor/ergon...sse-griffschablone-grip-fit.html#.UVsShlf6JfY
> ...



Hi 
Danke für deine Anwort:Habe genau die gleiche Handschuhgrösse
Werde mal anhand der Schablone schauen wo ich liege.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## wholeStepDown (3. April 2013)

@urmel

hattest du den 711 MX auch mal in der Hand?


----------



## urmel511 (3. April 2013)

Der MX ist wohl jetzt neu 2013. Hatte meinen 711 SY anfang November 2012 gekauft und für das neue Bike direkt anfang Januar 2013, da gab es den MX noch nicht.


----------



## rpitz (3. April 2013)

Ich werfe noch den Specialized XC lite in die Runde, wenns auch was ungepostertes sein darf. Tolle Passform, man vergisst fast, dass man Handschuhe trägt. Ich hab keine Handprobleme auch bei Touren bis 60km. Super belüftet, federleicht, rutscht nicht auch ohne Klettriegel. Meine hab ich jetzt 2 Saisonen im Einsatz, sehen trotz geegentlicher Maschinenwäsche  noch tadellos aus. Preis um die 25 Euro.

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hacky 2003 (5. April 2013)

Hallo Forengemeinde
Ich hätte da mal eine etwas komische  Frage zu gepolsterten Handschuhen und ergonomischen Griffen, und zwar ist es sehr kontraproduktiv wenn ich mir den SQlab 711 SY Griff zulege und dann noch ein paar gepolsterte Handschuhe.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## urmel511 (5. April 2013)

Ich habe mittlerweile gar keine Gel Handschuhe bzw. gepolsterte mehr bei den 711 SY. 

Aber wegen meiner heftigen Sonnenallergie muss ich sobald die Sonne kommt, fingerlose Handschuhe ohne Gel oder Polsterung tragen, da ich sonst Ausschlag etc bekomme.


----------

